# Myspace of Facebook?



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

Do you Myspace of Facebook?

why do you prefer one over the other?

I'll start:

Facebook! Because it has a nicer appearance and less random friend requests and messages than Myspace!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Neither.

(msg 2 shrt)


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

Facebook. 

Less spam and viruses.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

I like both, but I went with Facebook because the groups are more active.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Neither ..


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

They are both the devil 
People are giving up their privacy like its some sort of game. Potential employers look at profiles and can decide not to hire you because of your friends, or recreational behavior.
Plus its like a shopping mall for kid touchers, they catch pervs on facebook and myspace all the time.
Bottom line is, if you put it out there, people will see it whether you want them to or not.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

myspace. i like how it is easy to find my friends but i still have privacy.
i have all the spam blockers on with no one under 18 contacting me and no bands can contact me i contact them. and no one can view my profile unless they are my friend and all my pictures are restricted so that only a few can view them and great way to network with other pitbull lovers.:clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I can't beleive how many parents allow their kids to have myspace pages! Hell effin no as a mother my kids would never be allowed to have a myspace or a facebook page and they have their own apple notebook that is parental secured so they can only go on certain web pages !!! .. Too many sicko's on their trolling for kids .. Not only that all that profanity and nudity on there and freakos. I just don't like either of them. And I don't have the time for it either.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Neither..i'm all set.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

myspace i to lazy to fix my profile here much less make a new for facebook


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

myspace


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

neither i personally think they are a drama filled waste of time. i have freinds i can actually chill with who live close by i think these websites only condone people thinking that life is nothing but a big popularity contest. plus i hate when listeneing to people say"OH THAT BI**H TOOK ME OFF HER TOP THAT IS SO F"D UP MAN!!! I HATE HER NOW!!":flush: plus i dont really have the time for one.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> neither i personally think they are a drama filled waste of time. i have freinds i can actually chill with who live close by i think these websites only condone people thinking that life is nothing but a big popularity contest. plus i hate when listeneing to people say"OH THAT BI**H TOOK ME OFF HER TOP THAT IS SO F"D UP MAN!!! I HATE HER NOW!!":flush: plus i dont really have the time for one.


Couldn't agree more. In order to network in my industry I have to create some social networking profiles, but I made a pseudonym so no one else can find me, if I haven't spoken to someone for 10 years, I'm sure theres a good reason.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Myspace, its more adult orreinted, works great for networking my business and finding dog people in the area.

Facebook seem to be more college and family oriented, which is great for what its for.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

eh.... i dont really care for either... its only to keep in contact with friends... i have both
but am hardly on them


----------



## VicNTN (Sep 17, 2008)

I have facebook but its under Tori for anyone looking for me lol


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a Myspace that I use to keep in touch with family who have moved away and what not.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have both, but I prefer myspace. Probably only because I understand it more than Facebook, but ... yeah. My profile is listed as private, I only accepted requests from my friends and I screen everybody.. all my pics are private to friends only and nobody I don't know ever really adds me anyways, since I only talk to my friends and whatnot.


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

myspace !!! 100%
when i went in france the guy where i was living turned EVIL so i find people on myspace and i travel across the France by my myspace contacts!!!!

IT WAS TOTALLY AWESOME !!!
they all want i move there!! hahaha
france is so much relax atmosphere! but pitbull been banned 
so i dunno if i can move (ok i still dont have dog but i want one so bad)
( ok ok i shut my mouth now )


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

i like/use myspace better cause u can pimp it and its fairly basic
i use facebook most of the time now cause 90% of people use it so yeh i guess u gotta go with the flow face is crap hate it.


----------

